# For church bazaar



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

I started early for the church bazaar to be held in december. Here are some items I knitted.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I love all your work. What pattern did you use for the shawls, please? The fall of the black and of the white is great, the ones without the fringe.


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!

Same question...what pattern did you use? 

Also, what do/will these sell for at the Church Bazaar??


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Grethel said:


> I started early for the church bazaar to be held in december. Here are some items I knitted.


All beautiful. Lots of work. And a great job too!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Lovely work. Love your shawls.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

You have been busy.Really like the white scarf. What pattern did you use?


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful knits.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - you've been busy - they are all great! :sm24: Ann


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

WOW. You've been busy. Lovely work.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure sell outs! They are very nice- is the shawl pattern called the Christine Shawl? Sharron


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

All very nice. I,too, would love information on patterns used


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely work. Una


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous work ????????????


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Your shawls look great, and you don't have rolling edges! Well done!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very pretty!! and very kind of you!!!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Just lovely - all are sure to sell quickly! Love the hat - how did you make the brim?


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

I really like the Christine shawls! I saw that the pattern is free on FB on "Machine Knitters". I couldn't find that exact group; and, I am on a lot of the machine knitting groups. If it isn't too much trouble, could you tell me the group it's on. Thanks, and you do nice work.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

You've been knitting up a storm!


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like you are ahead of the game. All so very lovely.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job! All beautiful!


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Love them all. Can I ask what pattern you used for the hats please?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful. The shawls look amazing.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

topotex said:


> I really like the Christine shawls! I saw that the pattern is free on FB on "Machine Knitters". I couldn't find that exact group; and, I am on a lot of the machine knitting groups. If it isn't too much trouble, could you tell me the group it's on. Thanks, and you do nice work.


It is available on the Yahoo knittingmachinestwo group - very easy to knit and adapt to a poncho.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful work, and lucky recipients!!


----------



## Judy S (Oct 19, 2015)

My such production! Beautiful work. How loving and generous of you to donate your time and effort.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great work. Everything looks wonderful, and so professionally done. I hope the church bazaar goes well.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

You did a wonderful job on all the pieces.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice items for the bazaar. You do great work.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess this pattern, Christine Shawl, is machine knitted? If it is, oh bother!


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> .


That speaks volumes....lol


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

topotex said:


> I really like the Christine shawls! I saw that the pattern is free on FB on "Machine Knitters". I couldn't find that exact group; and, I am on a lot of the machine knitting groups. If it isn't too much trouble, could you tell me the group it's on. Thanks, and you do nice work.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-shawl
https://www.facebook.com/groups/13565915487/files/


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. All should sell well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Azzara said:


> That speaks volumes....lol


No longer have an option to delete. It would only let me "edit", hence the "."


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

I really love the black one. How do you make that fringe? It's beautiful! Any chance you would take a prepaid order to make one? I'd love to have one for myself or to gift to my mother. Thanks!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Love them all, but especially the brimmed cap/hat!!

Marge


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## MareMare (Nov 8, 2015)

Ohh! A lot of work and a beautiful result!


----------



## crafty old broad (Jan 25, 2011)

great job on all of them. will make lovely purchases.


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

The longer shawl Pattern was on KP a few months ago. The Hats. I designed , 25" x 7". Start with a 1". hem. before I knit the fold, I knit the peek by short row method. Just like you would knit the heel of a socks. Short row on center 80 sts. 18 sts on each side. then push back those needles. This will form a pocket. Go back to finishing for fold. Knit ten Rs. plain.
. 
The lace Pattern is from the Stitch world. This is 4". the top, You transfer Every 4th st. across. tention 3 knit 6rs. take off on scrap yarn. .Rehang. Transfer every 3rd st. across.Knit 6 rs. Take off on scrap. Rehang. Transfer every other st. Knit 4 rs. Thread off. There, do the finishing. It may sound complicated, but it's not. Try it.The visor, I cut from plastic sheet (makrolon) Insert, stitch in, stitch hem. Oh, I found the stretchy 1" tape in Jo Anns. (It's a little pricy, #3.99 per yard) I stitch on the inside of the edge. I'ts a labour of love. The scarf is open work tuck, with patt. #3 card. or SW #282 I hope I have answered all your questions


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

To Diane Johanson. I have not done custom knitting for a few years. I will be happy to make one for your mather. My name is Grethel Francis. You can reach me at 209-200- 6226. Now most of my knitting is for charity or gifts for family.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Although they are all awesome I am mostly intrigued with the hats. Could you say what pattern you used for them. Please and Thank You


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wow, you have been busy knitting pretty and useful things for a good cause.


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

I love to design my own most of the time. The hat I designed.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

Grethel said:


> To Diane Johnson. I have not done custom knitting for a few years. I will be happy to make one for your mother.


I wanted to let everyone know that Grethel did make me a shawl - the black one with the lovely fringe - for my 91-year-old mother for Christmas and it is just beautiful! I don't know how she could have made it so fast and so perfectly, but it arrived yesterday and I was just amazed at the excellence of her work! (note: picture is the one Grethel posted. The one she made for my mother is exactly like it. I love it!)


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

How nice of you Grethel. 
Thank you for sharing this with us Diane. The shawl looks wonderful and I am sure your Mother will love it.


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Dianne 
I am happy you are please with my work. I hope your mother wear it well


----------

